# Too funny to keep to myself



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all my wife is the best thing that ever happened to me, I probably wouldn't be here if it were not for her. Well this morning I was cleaning out the lint trap on the clothes dryer. I usually get lint all over the floor, so one day she explained how I should clean it her way. She walks in the room and says "I see you finally listened to me" I replied yes I did, because even if it's wrong it's ok because it's your way.(-: then she says " and don't you ever forget it either" I think I will take her out for dinner tonight.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

You're learning! There's only two ways to do things: the wrong way and her way!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You can either be happy or right...but not both at the same time.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought sure I would get some remark out of Beanflip. I sure wish you and ole Beano would bring your wives next year to the MWST. That way I wpoldnt be the only one getting in trouble.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I've already brought it up to her. I've even brought up her going with me to the ECST. The first thing she wants to know it if there is anything close that she might want to go do or see. Slingshots hold absolutely no interest for her, nor does encouraging me at a tournament of any kind (I've tried to get her to go to state pool tournaments, national pistol tournaments and the U.S. Open Sporting Clay tournament). The only ones she has gone to is the Fast Draw pistol tournaments at Deadwood South Dakota. We stayed at a casino so she had something to do besides "be stuck at the tournament all day".

The good thing about her, is that she doesn't stop me from going and having fun. I almost missed the birth of our son because I was at a pistol tournament 10 hours away.

Plus...I'm not sure I want her talking to you, Tag :nono:. She might get the idea that I'm not the shy, quiet type :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Daddy has the Mojo but Mama has the say so !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We will have to work on that


----------

